# Intense M6 Steuerkopflager ??



## Deleted 66735 (21. Mai 2008)

Welches Steuerkopflager brauche ich für den M6 und eine Fox 40 ?
Wo kann ich ein passendes Lager beziehen ?


----------



## DH_RYDA (21. Mai 2008)

z.B. der hier: http://www.canecreek.com/double-xc-flush-headset.html
oder Hope Step-Down 1.5

wenn man schon ein 1.5 steuerrohr hat, sollte man es auch nutzen...

ansonsten den neuen Chris King 1.5; FSA Orbit Extreme Pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 66735 (21. Mai 2008)

Hat die 40er nicht ein 1/1.8 Steuerrohr ?
Der M6 hat ja so einen großen Steuerrohrdurchmesser
Wer hat die Steuersätze ?
HIBIKE ?


----------



## iNSANE! (22. Mai 2008)

Ich kann den CaneCreek nur empfehlen. Das ist natuerlich ein Reducer - was er meint ist mit "nutzen", ist den Steuersatz im Rahmen zu versenken, und damit Bauhoehe zu sparen.
Cane Creek bekommst Du soweit ich weiss bei Chainreactioncycles, oder den Hope bei gocycle.de Der CC hat aber eine groessere Einpresstiefe. Schadet bei DH evtl nicht, ist bei einer DC aber auch nicht sooooo kritisch.


----------



## Deleted 66735 (22. Mai 2008)

Also den CANE CREEK kann ich dann für meine 40er mit 1/1.8 Steuerrohr verwenden !?
Der hat nicht 1.5 oder !?
Werd ich dann mal bestellen !


----------



## DH_RYDA (22. Mai 2008)

sind alles Reduziersätz von 1.5 auf 1 1/8 steuerohr..........also bei allen die 40 rein


----------

